# Mode avion pendant la nuit et impact sur autonomie



## Phoenixxu (4 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je préfère faire un sujet précis plutôt que dans une autre conversation. 
J'ai mon Apple Watch depuis vendredi soir. Une 2e génération. 
Avec le mode avion activé, l'actualisation en arrière-plan désactivé, l'activation de l'écran désactivé avec le soulèvement du poignet... j'arrive à perdre 15% de batterie... 
je me couche à 100% et me réveille avec 85%... 
est-ce normal ? 
Le mode avion étant justement là pour désactiver toutes les connexions avec l'iPhone (lui aussi en mode avion quand je dors..) 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Octobre 2016)

Peut-être est-ce à cause du capteur cardiaque ? 
En regardant l'application Santé, je vois que ma montre me calcule ma fréquence cardiaque en permanence... 
n'y a-t-il pas moyen de désactiver cette fonction la nuit ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2016)

Tu la portes au poignet pour dormir ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Octobre 2016)

Oui pour le réveil vibreur sans sonnerie !


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2016)

Alors oui, le capteur cardiaque peut être la raison de cette perte de charge.
Mais vois tu, tu pourrais te faire réveiller par ton iphone et ainsi laisser ta montre charger la nuit; le capteur serait de plus inactif sans contact avec le poignet... Va falloir faire un choix.


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Octobre 2016)

Ah la galère... 
et sinon ils ne pouvaient pas nous permettre de désactiver le lecteur la nuit ? Ou à la demande ? [emoji50]


----------



## GiaRF (4 Octobre 2016)

Sinon c'est pas grave non ? 15min de charge pendant que tu es a la salle de bain, et tu remontes à 100.
Tu dois pouvoir continuer de dormir avec, charge rapide 2/3x par jour pendant les repas/douches et voila ..


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Octobre 2016)

Personne ici a dit que c'était grave. 
Je m'informais pour savoir si j'avais un problème. Car vois-tu, quand je mets mon iPhone en mode avion, je perds maximum 2% en une nuit et encore. Donc n'ayant jamais eu de montre pomme, voir une chute de 15% m'a fait bizarre. 
C'est aussi simple que ça en fait.


----------



## GiaRF (4 Octobre 2016)

oui oui j'avais bien compris ;-)


----------



## Jean-PhilippeIW (4 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,
J'ai constaté le même problème sur la mienne sauf qu'elle n'était pas à mon poignet mais posée sur ma table de nuit.


----------



## Phoenixxu (5 Octobre 2016)

Alors, j'ai eu Apple au téléphone et manifestement c'est "normal". Le mec au téléphone me disait même que ça s'était amélioré car selon lui, sur sa montre (génération 1 et watchOS 2 je crois), ça bouffe de 40 à 50%... car elle "paramètrise" tout et en permanence. 

Mouais... j'ai demandé si on pouvait lui faire stopper sa "paramétrisation" au moins la nuit, il m'a répondu que c'était une tres bonne suggestion pour les ingénieurs d'Apple...
Mouais.  

@Jean-PhilippeIW
Je pense que même sur la table de nuit, elle cherche une connexion quelconque. Que ce soit avec ton iPhone ou avec ton poignet...

Je trouve ça un peu débile mais bon.


----------



## Boobiboa (5 Octobre 2016)

Du coup il vaut peut être mieux ne pas mettre le mode avion ?


----------



## Phoenixxu (5 Octobre 2016)

Je ne l'ai pas mis en mode avion cette nuit... c'est pareil.


----------



## Boobiboa (5 Octobre 2016)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas mis en mode avion cette nuit... c'est pareil.



Mince !
J'aurais cru. [emoji848]
C'est vrai que c'est dommage de perdre autant en "repos"
Peut être une prochaine mise à jour !
Ou pas de défaut pour celles qui arriveront fin octobre [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2016)

Bah c'est pas vraiment en repos comme elle est sur lui


----------



## Phoenixxu (5 Octobre 2016)

Disons que si ma montre a effectivement un défaut, ils vont me la remplacer vite fait bien fait


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2016)

Je ne pense pas qu'elle ai de défaut


----------



## Boobiboa (5 Octobre 2016)

Je viens de trouver ceci. 
Cela pourra peut être t'aider ! 
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/maximizing-performance/


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Octobre 2016)

Boobiboa a dit:


> Je viens de trouver ceci.
> Cela pourra peut être t'aider !
> http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/maximizing-performance/



Alors oui et non ! 
Je pense que ça consomme davantage car la montre recherche l'iPhone... mais si la montre est en mode avion aussi...


----------



## Boobiboa (6 Octobre 2016)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Alors oui et non !
> Je pense que ça consomme davantage car la montre recherche l'iPhone... mais si la montre est en mode avion aussi...



C'est pas faux. [emoji848]


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Octobre 2016)

[emoji2]


----------

